# Aftermarket Deck install on 03 Sentra



## maximumimpact (Apr 24, 2005)

Is there an aftermarket kit that will make the install of an aftermarket head unit look normal? the stock stereo trim is much bigger than what the head unit will replace....

Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I would say yes. Does the 2003 sentra use the same radio as the 2002? If so then the answer is yes.


----------



## maximumimpact (Apr 24, 2005)

i believe they do. could you direct me to a place that sells that sort of kit?


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I do sell them however im not sure if i have it in stock. I could get it by Tuesday if you really wanted. If not crutchfield sells them.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-8CgVVojSJhi/cgi-bin/ProdGroup.asp?g=112200&avf=Y


----------



## maximumimpact (Apr 24, 2005)

i'm not in a huge rush. my mom wants an MP3 player, I have a really good one that i took out of my car (to replace with a DVD deck), figured it'd be a nice gift for her.


----------



## chuidui (Apr 17, 2005)

*How did you took out your stereo??*

I have an 03, and need to take out the stereo to rewire... Can you help???

Thanks


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/item/SCONN1495MTB

A little cheaper too.

Juan


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

A good source for maintaining the OEM look when replacing the radio is www.metraonline.com they make kits for all sorts of vehicles. I got one from them for my 03 sentra. It is beautimus.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

SE-R_03 said:


> A good source for maintaining the OEM look when replacing the radio is www.metraonline.com they make kits for all sorts of vehicles. I got one from them for my 03 sentra. It is beautimus.


^^ I agree. Metra is the way to go. I usually order from Parts Express, but unless you plan to pick up a few more items from them at the same time the shipping can be pricey. Just ordered my sister a mounting kit for ~$10, a wire harness for ~$10 and the s+h was like $8!


----------

